# Burning TTG to DVD



## jimc17702 (Jan 3, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance! Does anyone know if there is any other software that will allow you to burn to DVD other than "My DVD from Sonic Solutions"? I have a number of shows I would like to archive and I would like to transfer some shows to DVD to watch on my Portable DVD while traveling.

Thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I use Nero.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Do you have to convert the .tivo file to an unprotected mpg first or can Nero burn .tivo file?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

In theory you won't have to convert it to an unprotected .mpg. Occasionally though, there are problems, which is when you would want to. I've had pretty good luck.


----------



## kryptohaze (Nov 11, 2005)

Nero works fine for me also.... Some tips though if you dont have the full version of nero and you are going to attempt to download from lime wire, watch the file size before you download, and if something has a "key generator" included that is good.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Some tips if you still use limewire - stop immediately and learn about bit torrents (or make sure you are using an older spyware free version of limewire). I didn't even know people still used that app.


----------



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

I am new to the site and have just hooked up my home network. I downloaded the trial version of MyDVD but it kept crashing. I have read that some of you use Nero. How can I do that. I am a novice when it comes to computer files. Can someone please break it down for me, preferably step by step; I would forever be in your gratitude.


----------



## hitech_rednek (Apr 30, 2005)

First, check out this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3644245#post3644245

The VideoRedo program works really well at converting the .tivo files to MPEG or VOB for burning to DVD. I used to use Nero to re-code the videos but it takes forever.

Here is the process if you use VideoRedo and Nero:

1. Download show(s) to PC using TiVoDesktop
2. Open .tivo file in VideoRedo
3. Use the Ad-Detective feature to mark and cut out commercials if desired
4. Save to VOB file
5. Repeat if you are putting multiple shows/episodes on one DVD
6. Use a DVD Authoring program to create the DVD and menu if desired (I'm using DVDStyler mentioned in the above thread - not sure if Nero will author with VOB files. If not and you want to use Nero, you can probably save the files as MPEG instead)
[Edited to add this part]: DVDStyler is not very self-explanatory, what you need to do is set its Configuration to point at the folder where you saved the VOBs. Then you drag the ones you want down to the 'timeline' at the bottom in the order you want them, if more than one title. To create the menu, you click the "Buttons" tab on the left, then drag a button onto the menu screen at the right, right-click and edit each button's properties to change the text and which title that button will start playing. You can also import an image as the menu background.
7. Save the authored DVD as an ISO image if using DVDStyler, then burn using Nero or whatever.

I'm actually burning my first one right now so I can't check to see if Nero can author with the VOB files. My experience with Nero authoring is that it wants to re-code everything and takes forever but I could be doing something wrong...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

kryptohaze said:


> Nero works fine for me also.... Some tips though if you dont have the full version of nero and you are going to attempt to download from lime wire, watch the file size before you download, and if something has a "key generator" included that is good.





jkalnin said:


> Some tips if you still use limewire - stop immediately and learn about bit torrents (or make sure you are using an older spyware free version of limewire). I didn't even know people still used that app.


For shame! :down:


----------



## sljack63 (Nov 2, 2004)

> The VideoRedo program works really well at converting the .tivo files to MPEG or VOB for burning to DVD.


I tried to record the Rose Bowl but only padded by 1/2 hour and missed the ending. I have the Tivo set to record the replay on ESPN classic. If the replay does not include certain bits (like the B-1 flyover), I want to cut out that portion of the video from the original recording and put it with the replay recording. I also have recorded some of the award presentation after the game finished that I'd like to tack on at the end of the replay.

I have Sonic MyDVD LE that came with my new Dell. It will open the Tivo files, but it will not allow me to trim clips or edit them. It says I have to upgrade to MyDVD Deluxe to the tune of $59 - I think NOT. This program is just not worth the money if you ask me.

I also have Pinnacle System Studio 10. This program will allow me to trim clips and string different video files together to make one continuous video. However, it will not import .tivo files.

Here are the files it will import:

 AVI Files 
 MPEG Files - MPEG 1 and MPEG 2 (SD & HD)
 WMV Files
 DIVX SD
 .MOD (JVC Everio cameras)
 3GPP Files

So here are my questions:

Does VideoRedo allow you to trim video (cut out parts) and can I make one continuous video with different parts of different .tivo files? If not, can I output the .tivo files in a format (as listed above) that Studio 10 supports?

FYI, I also have Nero, but I haven't not loaded on the pc and am not familiar with the program.

TIA


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

sljack63 said:


> So here are my questions:
> 
> Does VideoRedo allow you to trim video (cut out parts) and can I make one continuous video with different parts of different .tivo files? If not, can I output the .tivo files in a format (as listed above) that Studio 10 supports?
> 
> ...


VideoRedo will definately let you cut out parts. I am not sure if you can paste together different clips or not.

I use VR to clip out commercials, then save the edited file to MPEG-2 format. (Basically just resaving it, since .tivo files are MPEG-2) Once you had the different .mpg files you could use any software you like to paste them back together.


----------



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

hitech_rednek said:


> First, check out this thread:
> 
> The VideoRedo program works really well at converting the .tivo files to MPEG or VOB for burning to DVD. I used to use Nero to re-code the videos but it takes forever.
> 
> ...


I downloaded VR and DVDStyler so that I can burn with Nero. I used vr to save a .tivo file as a vob but when I open dvdstyler, I don't know what to do next. How do I import the VOB file into DVD styler? I seem to be stuck here. I would greatly appreciate some help. Thanks.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

c monkey said:


> I downloaded VR and DVDStyler so that I can burn with Nero. I used vr to save a .tivo file as a vob but when I open dvdstyler, I don't know what to do next. How do I import the VOB file into DVD styler? I seem to be stuck here. I would greatly appreciate some help. Thanks.


Hmmm... What I would do (and do do), is using VR to edit commercials and save edited file as .mpg (not VOB).

Then using Nero Vision Express 3 to make DVD-Video from that .mpg file. This is called authoring a DVD.

Sounds like you are trying to use "Nero Burning Rom" and just dropping VOB on a DVD data disc. Not gonna work that way.

Not sure what DVDStyler is, but is sounds like an unnecessary step. NVE will allow you to make DVD menu and chapters.

Greg


----------



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Hmmm... What I would do (and do do), is using VR to edit commercials and save edited file as .mpg (not VOB).
> 
> Then using Nero Vision Express 3 to make DVD-Video from that .mpg file. This is called authoring a DVD.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot. I'll give it a try and report back.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Not sure what DVDStyler is, but is sounds like an unnecessary step. NVE will allow you to make DVD menu and chapters.


I see DVDStyler is a DVD authoring program in itself.

Do you have Nero Vision Express (the full version w/ the DVD-Plugin?, some OEM versions of Nero lack this) If you do, you can avoid using DVDStyler. Otherwise, yes, I could see why you may wanna go that route and then use it's output with Nero Burning Rom.

You're flying solo with that I'm afraid.


----------



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

I do have NVE. So I may not need DVD styler


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

c monkey said:


> I do have NVE. So I may not need DVD styler


Do you have the full edition Nero Ultra? Or an OEM version that came bundled with your burner? They are not created equal.

http://www.softwareandstuff.com/SWW12252.html


----------



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Do you have the full edition Nero Ultra? Or an OEM version that came bundled with your burner? They are not created equal.
> 
> http://www.softwareandstuff.com/SWW12252.html


I don't know. It came with pre-installed in my computer when I purchased it.


----------



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes. It was a success. Thanks Greg. i was able to bypass the dvdstyler step and go directly from VR to Nero. I burned my first copy and it played on both of my DVD players. I saved my tivo file as a mpg on VR and then used Nero Vision Express to author it and burned it with Nero. Sure is a relief after dealing with MYDVD and having it crash on me everytime. Thank You one million times!


----------



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Hmmm... What I would do (and do do), is using VR to edit commercials and save edited file as .mpg (not VOB).
> 
> Then using Nero Vision Express 3 to make DVD-Video from that .mpg file. This is called authoring a DVD.
> 
> ...


About how long does it take for a Disc to burn using Nero? I burned a 30 min show at basic quality using the Nero Vision Express and it took less than an hour but when I burned a 2 1/2 hour show at best quality it took 10 HOURS!!!. Is that normal or is there a way to alter the file some way to make it burn faster?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

jkalnin said:


> Some tips if you still use limewire - stop immediately and learn about bit torrents (or make sure you are using an older spyware free version of limewire). I didn't even know people still used that app.


Limewire Pro is great...
Kazaa Lite is really the software that's riddled with crap...


----------



## starneml (Oct 31, 2005)

How do I keep NeroVIsion Express from trying to re-encode (transcoding) the TiVo video? It seems to want to take the output of VideoReDo and re-encode it (i think it believes it isnt close enough to the proper format) - smart encoding is turned on so it wont re-encode always. This is with a full registered version of Nerovisionexpress 3.


----------



## kberry70 (Jan 28, 2004)

c monkey said:


> About how long does it take for a Disc to burn using Nero? I burned a 30 min show at basic quality using the Nero Vision Express and it took less than an hour but when I burned a 2 1/2 hour show at best quality it took 10 HOURS!!!. Is that normal or is there a way to alter the file some way to make it burn faster?


I don't think so. I just tried this for the first time. I took 4 Episodes (30 min each) of "I Love Lucy" (My wife loves the show) and transferred them from one of our Tivo's to one of my PC's.

Then, ran it through VideoRedo and snipped out the commercials. I then saved each as it's own MPEG.

I then opened Nero VE and and built a small menu and added each MPEG.

I then burned the disc. It did go through the transcoding process, which took nearly 2 hours, and then burned successfully.

I was having no luck with MyDVD and am so grateful for this process! thanks to all that figured it out!


----------



## wibes (Jun 12, 2005)

I've experienced many of the same gripes the above users have with NVE. Bottom line is that it works (after editing with VideoRedo), but takes a HUGE amount of time, and basically forecloses any other use of the pc during that time.

Are there any other DVD Authoring programs that don't take this time, or is this just the nature of the beast?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

c monkey said:


> About how long does it take for a Disc to burn using Nero? I burned a 30 min show at basic quality using the Nero Vision Express and it took less than an hour but when I burned a 2 1/2 hour show at best quality it took 10 HOURS!!!. Is that normal or is there a way to alter the file some way to make it burn faster?


I burn DVDs all the time with NVE, it is usually takes less than an hour (I've never bothered to time it, but it is not too bad). I wonder if your's took longer because it had to do more work to compress 2 1/2 to fit on a single layer DVD? I usually can only fit two 1 hours shows (sans commercials). So about 2x40 minutes = 1hr 20 minutes.

If I try and squeeze another show on, I'll get the dreaded "_Do you want to have the project quality reduced automatically so that your project will fit into the available space?_" message. I suspect if you let it do that, it is going to have to do a lot more computational stuff and take longer. Just a wag. I haven't every really tried this myself to see how much long(er) it does take, and whether the time is a linear increase or not.

(This is with a 3GB+ processor and 1GB ram)


----------



## duce (Apr 10, 2005)

I have also used (on the advice of the good people of this forum) VideoReDo to convert my tivo downloads to .vob form before burning with the OEAM Nero NVE that came with my DVD burner. 

My question: I've done this successfully for tivo dowloads that are of "medium" or "basic" quality, but have had nothing but problems with the aspect ratio for "best quality" (haven't tried "high" quality yet). It doesn't seem like a codec issue, in that it plays lower quality files in appropriate ratio. Am I alone in this issue?


----------



## ferreter (Nov 25, 2005)

wibes said:


> I've experienced many of the same gripes the above users have with NVE. Bottom line is that it works (after editing with VideoRedo), but takes a HUGE amount of time, and basically forecloses any other use of the pc during that time.
> 
> Are there any other DVD Authoring programs that don't take this time, or is this just the nature of the beast?


Have you tried TMPGEnc DVD Author? I've used it before and if your VideoRedo spits out a "DVD Compliant" MPEG file, TDA will not need to transcode, thus making a DVD will take minutes (plus burn time). Hope this helps.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ferreter said:


> Have you tried TMPGEnc DVD Author? I've used it before and if your VideoRedo spits out a "DVD Compliant" MPEG file, TDA will not need to transcode, thus making a DVD will take minutes (plus burn time). Hope this helps.


Just wanted to say I gave TMPGEnc DVD Author a shot. (I guess the latest version is now called TSUNAMI MPEG DVD AUTHOR ?)

http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/mpg/tmpg-dvdauthor.htm

http://www.pegasys-inc.com/en/product/tda.html

http://www.download.com/Tsunami-MPEG-DVD-Author-Pro/3000-7970_4-10431664.html

Unfortunately, it looks like my 480x480 .tivo file is *not* a supported resolution.



> The NTSC DVD-Video standard does not accept MPEG-1 with a resolution of xxx×yyyy.
> 
> The NTSC DVD-Video standard accepts the resolution below only.
> 
> ...


I am gathering, this is what Nero is doing (converting to this resolution) during the "transcode portion" and why it takes so long. Add in compression and you're in for a heck of a wait.


----------



## wgary (Nov 22, 2003)

If you want speed, get a DVD-Tivo. I have a Pioneer, and it works really well. You just pick the programs you want to record, pop in a black, and in 30 minutes you have a full DVD. Not only that, but you get nice Tivo-style menus to boot!

The only downside is you can't do any trimming or editing. Whatever Tivo recorded is EXACTLY what is burned. But for archiving shows, you can't beat it!


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I tried what rednek said above.

Saved the file from VRD as a VOB and tried to add it in Nero Express. Got error message that "...only compliant DVD-video files can be added to the VIDEO_TS folder"

Tried saving in VRD as a mpeg and add it in Nero Express. "No compatible file found" was the message I received.

Nero Express version 6.3.1.26 OEM
Video ReDo Plus version 2.2.1.445

Any advice?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

skaggs said:


> I tried what rednek said above.
> 
> Saved the file from VRD as a VOB and tried to add it in Nero Express. Got error message that "...only compliant DVD-video files can be added to the VIDEO_TS folder"
> 
> ...


Don't use Nero Express, use Nero*Vision *Express

Is is part of Update Package 2:

http://www.nero.com/nero6/enu/nero-up.php

NVE w/ DVD video is picky about with OEM suite version you have:

http://www.softwareandstuff.com/SWW12252.html

Edit: I suppose you could use just Nero Express, but you still need _something _ to "author" the DVD first (if not NVE), like TMPGEnc DVD Author mentioned earlier.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks greg, it worked once I upgraded.


----------

